

Plain Old JavaScript - dac
http://odetocode.com/Blogs/scott/archive/2012/02/24/plain-old-javascript.aspx

======
nxn
As far as almost every major JavaScript framework coming with it's own
style/approach to inheritance -- I don't blame the frameworks, I blame
JavaScript.

Inheritance in JS is at best awkward and unintuitive; if this wasn't the case
you wouldn't have so many people trying to fix it. And let me just add that
it's not this way because it isn't "classical", it's because it's also not
really "prototypal" either. The awkward in-between mix of the two approaches
means that no one can decide which, if any, direction is the "true one" to go
in.

You have a bunch of people claiming theirs is the fastest and how JS is
designed, but then others are claiming theirs is more elegant and fits better
with JavaScript's semantics, then another focusing on how inheritance would
have been had they probably not decided in the last minute that "oh no, this
is too weird, it needs to be more like Java".

I just find it quite ridiculous because I can't think of another language that
has these types of problems over something as fundamental and basic as
inheritance in an OO language.

~~~
moocow01
I'd agree that I find the inheritance model JS's primary faltering. I really
wish they had decided to follow the same ECMAScript standard that Actionscript
3 followed in that I find AS3 to essentially just be Javascript with some
simple and sane OOP constructs.

